# Is It Pointless Trying To Date In A Pandemic?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

What are your thoughts on trying to find a mate during lockdown?

For me, it feels so pointless. I dont want an online penpal from some dating app. Video chats are awkward with friends..never mind randos from an app! If lockdown is eased and we can go to bars with restrictions it's just not the same. Imagine having to meet up with someone in a mask, to queue for a pub, then go in the pub and it's all weirdly segregated and everything....it's just not the same. It's also not worth the potential of catching a deadly diesese, just to assess if they're capable of jumping into bed with!

But then I think....this lockdown social distancing thing will probably not be lifted PROPERLY until at least another year (unless they find a vaccine which is doubtful). That's one whole year of guaranteed no-action. I mean even if there was no lockdown I probs wouldn't get any action anyway, but IT WAS NICE TO HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY. Also it's depressing to know that I'll be the 30 year old virgin by the time this ends :crying:

Furthermore, it's just not worth the while dating methinks. But, some people are having luck on the online dating game with so many ppl using it as there's nothing to do inside. 

What do you think? Have you had any luck on the online dating game since lockdown? Does it depress you that youre guaranteed to be single for at least another year. What are your thoughts about the whole thing?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I know the UK has some weird cultural thing about pubs etc but you can just meet people in a park later on or whatever when things get less chaotic. You don't have to follow a script.



> Also it's depressing to know that I'll be the 30 year old virgin by the time this ends


It's pretty arbitrary so just consider your life paused for status things until this is over.



> What do you think? Have you had any luck on the online dating game since lockdown? Does it depress you that youre guaranteed to be single for at least another year. What are your thoughts about the whole thing?


Well I'm basically guaranteed to be single for at least another lifetime lol, so it's really irrelevant.

Also, if you have a webcam and mic you could just do some kind of video date inside your separate homes I guess.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Does it depress you that youre guaranteed to be single for at least another year.


It depresses me that I'm guaranteed to be single for the rest of my life... :/

I'm of the mind that people should be thinking of more important things than dating during a pandemic, especially if they live in areas with stay-at-home orders and/or social distancing rules...but that's just me and I'm known to be a goody-two-shoes...and I don't have any potential boyfriends to worry about missing out on. :stu


----------



## J Black (Apr 26, 2020)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> What are your thoughts on trying to find a mate during lockdown?
> 
> For me, it feels so pointless. I dont want an online penpal from some dating app. Video chats are awkward with friends..never mind randos from an app! If lockdown is eased and we can go to bars with restrictions it's just not the same. Imagine having to meet up with someone in a mask, to queue for a pub, then go in the pub and it's all weirdly segregated and everything....it's just not the same. It's also not worth the potential of catching a deadly diesese, just to assess if they're capable of jumping into bed with!
> 
> ...


The only ones getting lucky online dating are chicks. Online dating for guys suck, I got more action trolling around some bars by myself. And I also got drunk and had a good time even if I didn't meet anyone.
Girls online are picky cause a million other guys message them and its easier to be picky. You can just ignore texts like you didn't get them but you need to actually say something to a guy irl to get him to back off. Its not as easy, especially if you're a nice girl.
Even having a convo online is ridiculous. Most of the time I send a good 4-8 sentences and always ask an open ended question, and almost always they reply with at maximum a 6 word response. Its ****ing beyond stupid. 
The ones who do reply aren't better. I talked to about 4 virgins one of em was my girlfriend for a full month and she told me she wanted to grow a beard. She also said she has a disorder that allows her to grow one, and she was going to do it. Another was my girlfriend for 2 months. She left me when I had an infection that hospitalized me cause things "got too real."

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

If anything, it might probably be easier since there is an excuse to not having to worry about coming up with and conforming with a variety of different plans for dates. Now people can just cut to the chase and do the "netflix and chill" as the default.



> Does it depress you that youre guaranteed to be single for at least another year.


Nice to assume everyone else also shares this fact.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

J Black said:


> The only ones getting lucky online dating are chicks. Online dating for guys suck, I got more action trolling around some bars by myself. And I also got drunk and had a good time even if I didn't meet anyone.
> Girls online are picky cause a million other guys message them and its easier to be picky. You can just ignore texts like you didn't get them but you need to actually say something to a guy irl to get him to back off. Its not as easy, especially if you're a nice girl.
> Even having a convo online is ridiculous. Most of the time I send a good 4-8 sentences and always ask an open ended question, and almost always they reply with at maximum a 6 word response. Its ****ing beyond stupid.
> The ones who do reply aren't better. I talked to about 4 virgins one of em was my girlfriend for a full month and she told me she wanted to grow a beard. She also said she has a disorder that allows her to grow one, and she was going to do it. Another was my girlfriend for 2 months. She left me when I had an infection that hospitalized me cause things "got too real."
> ...


I guess ur anti-beard


----------



## J Black (Apr 26, 2020)

andy1984 said:


> I guess ur anti-beard


I like lifting weights, but I'm not running off with her to join the circus as a strongman

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

For those of us who were extremely unlikely to get a date anyway, I find it's a relief. Now there's something to blame besides myself and no need to worry about it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

J Black said:


> The only ones getting lucky online dating are chicks. Online dating for guys suck, I got more action trolling around some bars by myself. And I also got drunk and had a good time even if I didn't meet anyone.
> Girls online are picky cause a million other guys message them and its easier to be picky. You can just ignore texts like you didn't get them but you need to actually say something to a guy irl to get him to back off. Its not as easy, especially if you're a nice girl.
> Even having a convo online is ridiculous. Most of the time I send a good 4-8 sentences and always ask an open ended question, and almost always they reply with at maximum a 6 word response. Its ****ing beyond stupid.
> The ones who do reply aren't better. I talked to about 4 virgins one of em was my girlfriend for a full month and she told me she wanted to grow a beard. She also said she has a disorder that allows her to grow one, and she was going to do it. Another was my girlfriend for 2 months. She left me when I had an infection that hospitalized me cause things "got too real."
> ...


This post got a lot more interesting when I realised it wasn't a typo and you saying she wanted _you _ to grow a beard. That's like finding a shiny Pokemon card. Personally I can only grow two facial hairs, but I don't like beards anyway so wouldn't grow one if I could (and find the beardless more attractive.) I mean they're fine on wizards I guess, so maybe if I was old.

Just based on statistics it's likely she was ****ing with you even a lot of trans guys don't grow decent beards (then again she didn't say a decent beard she just said beard.) But it's great either way. Top entertainment. 10/10 would read post again.

(sorry about the other people like the one who left you while you were hospitalised though.)

Edit also:



> Girls online are picky cause a million other guys message them and its easier to be picky. You can just ignore texts like you didn't get them *but you need to actually say something to a guy irl to get him to back off. Its not as easy, especially if you're a nice girl.*


I can't believe I almost missed the opportunity to post the implication:






Got distracted with the beards.






part 2:


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

I would say it is pointless. This is a turbulent period in most people's lives. Some have lost their livelihood, a relative or both. I've seen people do virtual dates but really why not just wait.


----------



## SLubenstein (May 11, 2020)

Dating during a pandemic is like playing russian roulette, nah dating in general is like playing russian roulette :grin2::grin2:


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^Maybe it's trying to blend with our D.N.A, making a hybrid Corona baby that will take over the world :afr


----------



## J Black (Apr 26, 2020)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This post got a lot more interesting when I realised it wasn't a typo and you saying she wanted _you _ to grow a beard. That's like finding a shiny Pokemon card. Personally I can only grow two facial hairs, but I don't like beards anyway so wouldn't grow one if I could (and find the beardless more attractive.) I mean they're fine on wizards I guess, so maybe if I was old.
> 
> Just based on statistics it's likely she was ****ing with you even a lot of trans guys don't grow decent beards (then again she didn't say a decent beard she just said beard.) But it's great either way. Top entertainment. 10/10 would read post again.
> 
> ...


Lol.. i wish I kept all my og shiny pokemon cards. The cards I actually saved are all trash haha..but yeah, she said she wasn't serious at first but when I protested her growing a beard, she began to mean it. She said she has PCOS and before her I didn't have any idea what that meant, so I believed her.
Anyway its always sunny is pure gold thanks for sharing that lol. Completely forgot about this bit.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

J Black said:


> Lol.. i wish I kept all my og shiny pokemon cards. The cards I actually saved are all trash haha..but yeah, she said she wasn't serious at first but when I protested her growing a beard, she began to mean it. She said she has PCOS and before her I didn't have any idea what that meant, so I believed her.
> Anyway its always sunny is pure gold thanks for sharing that lol. Completely forgot about this bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yeah some pro female athletes have that condition and it can cause excessive hair growth as well.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

J Black said:


> The only ones getting lucky online dating are chicks.


You do realize that, unless they're lesbians, those online chicks are dating online guys, right...? Meaning a guy is getting lucky, too.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I wonder how the beard turned out ? Was it a good beard or what... ?


----------



## jhinds (May 30, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> You do realize that, unless they're lesbians, those online chicks are dating online guys, right...? Meaning a guy is getting lucky, too.


Yeah, but it's the same 2.7% of online guys getting lucky.

/s


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

if you enjoy the interactions then continue. if its a chore then it might be a good time to stop.

i don't believe its a healthy environment to enter into anyway. but of course you can find your match in an unhealthy environment or a healthy one etc. all publicity is good publicity, etc etc. you have to be in to win etc. you can lead a horse to water but you can't make her drink. :haha

its like trying to find hay in a needle stack. gonna get pricked. so i mean if you just want to "lose" your "virginity"... also breaking the lock-down rules might be some fun mischief.

also idk why people call the a "mate". does that mean a ****? i know i'm in NZ, everyone is mate lol. but A mate is different.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I have never been on a date or been in a relationship. For whatever reason, it frustrates me a little that it's become nearly impossible to now, even though I know I probably wouldn't do it even if I had the opportunity to if the pandemic never happened. The lockdown has left me with a lot of angst and regret over the things I've always felt I couldn't do/have in life, the main thing being a life partner. But no pandemic, no lockdown, I'd still have the same problem. It's just making me think about it more, not mention that my friends are moving forward in this department in life when I don't even know if can begin (also fear I'm losing them because I can't keep up with their stage of life). As I am right now, unless I change (which, some things I don't even want to change) or some person magically enters my life and makes me suddenly believe being in a relationship with someone is even possible for me, it's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## J Black (Apr 26, 2020)

tehuti88 said:


> You do realize that, unless they're lesbians, those online chicks are dating online guys, right...? Meaning a guy is getting lucky, too.


Yeah, tell me- how many girls message you daily on your online dating profile? How many reply to you?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I go back and forth between "Everything is pointless" and "Some things can't be pointless if you want to survive".

I don't really want to survive but I don't really want to not survive either. I go back and forth between those, too. It's easy to think of giving up. It's hard to fathom the consequences of giving up and not wanting to not give up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's funny when people assume everyone online is a straight guy.

And actually I think that mistake was made twice in this thread lol.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's funny when people assume everyone online is a straight guy.
> 
> And actually I think that mistake was made twice in this thread lol.


That is such a SAS thing hahah!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

It's pointless trying to date pre, during and post pandemic. lol


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> It's pointless trying to date pre, during and post pandemic. lol


Hahaha damn straight


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

question: Is it pointless to date during a pandemic?

Answer: it's even more pointless to date during a pandemic than it is when there isn't a pandemic.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

it does kind of depress me that this had made dating much harder. i also agree the online video format is not the same thing.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

less than ideal, i'd say.


----------



## zane777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think its pointless to date even without the pandemic


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

opcorn


----------

